# Oral sex linked to throat cancer



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*Death By Blowly! *

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6639461.stm


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Now I have a watertight excuse, thanks Darren! :lol: 8)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

WTF are you doing Darren?!?! Giving them REASONS to not give head???

You sir, are officially no longer a man.

Good day!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

CECIL said:


> You sir, are officially no longer a man.
> 
> Good day!


This really made me think of Daffyd on Little Britain... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

DELETE IT NOW!.. :evil:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i guess ill just have to go right to intercourse with women from now on then. For health reasons and all.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

See you're a considerate guy like me comfortably numb :mrgreen:

*Waves index finger bout* Health and safety!

Doesn?t excuse not using the tongue =P


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh i have no qualms about using the tongue darren. That don't bother me at all  .


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Apparently everything is linked to cancer these days anyhow. Theyre more ridiclous then the next. Next thing you know, you won't be able to wear normal socks and the world will be forced to wear toe socks because normal socks will be linked to toe cancer.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

derangedred said:


> Apparently everything is linked to cancer these days anyhow. Theyre more ridiclous then the next. Next thing you know, you won't be able to wear normal socks and the world will be forced to wear toe socks because normal socks will be linked to toe cancer.


Hahaha. Funniest thing I heard all day. Also most likely true.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol so true Deranged.

On a long enough time line, everyone's chances of survival drop to 0. On a long enough timeline, everyone chance of getting cancer reaches 1.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Its just got out of hand, it seems like the media is creating unnecessary fear. Im not saying you shouldn't try to not get cancer, I mean, I smoke thats just asking for cancer, but its got to the point where its so ridiculous. Soon, we wont even be able to leave our houses, and even our houses wont be safe, because the door knobs might give us skin cancer, and the paint on the walls will give us throat cancer, and the carpet will give us nose cancer, we'll have to live in non allergenic, bacteria free, boxes for the rest of our life and communication will be a no no, because phones will give you ear cancer, computers will give you eye cancer and ink will give you hand cancer, and there may be the possibility that you will paper cut yourself with the paper and therefore infect yourself with cancer.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sadly its a possible future. The only way to counter it is to not be afraid


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Blow me :mrgreen:


----------

